# Makrelen Angeln Den Helder



## eddijung (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Bordies  #h

War schon einer von Euch zum Makrelen angeln in Den Helder (Niederlande)? Habe mich für 26 Juli für eine Makrelen Tuor nach Den Helder angemeldet . Wäre intressant zu wissen , was im Moment so gefangen wird. Danke im voraus .#h


----------



## derthomasgl (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln Den Helder*

Hallo,

habe vom Bekannten gehört,dass in den Helder auch Makrelenangeln vom Schiff geht.Allerdings war er schon 10 Jahre nicht mehr dort. Es gibt zwar viele Anglerschiffe in den Helder, aber auf welche Art von Fischerei Sie sich spezialisieren weiss ich nicht.

Gruss


----------



## derthomasgl (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln Den Helder*



eddijung schrieb:


> Hallo Bordies #h
> 
> War schon einer von Euch zum Makrelen angeln in Den Helder (Niederlande)? Habe mich für 26 Juli für eine Makrelen Tuor nach Den Helder angemeldet . Wäre intressant zu wissen , was im Moment so gefangen wird. Danke im voraus .#h


 

Hi,

vom welchem Schiff fährst du raus?Weisst du  wirklich ob Markrelen geangelt werden?

Gruss aus Bochum

Thomas


----------



## Hook007 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln Den Helder*

Also wir machen jedes Jahr im Juli unsere Makrelentour!!
Wir nehmen eigentlich immer die gleichen Schiffe!

Die MS Mercuur oder die MS Nestor

http://www.makreelvissen.nl/home.html

Leider war die Ausbeute in diesem Jahr recht bescheiden!!


----------

